# وصية الكنيسة للزوجين ::: تذكير  والتكرار يعلم الشطار



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2015)

*تتوه مننا ومن الحاضرين ومن العروسين 
مع مناظر الشبينات   ومنصة الورود 
ومع انشغال العروس بمكياجها وبالتهوية الجيدة  لاجله
ومع انشغال العروسين بزوج من مصوري الفيديو  وكمان زوج من فنيي الحاسوب والديجيتال وكمان زوج من مصورى الفوتوغرافيا .
وكذلك أهل كل من الطرفين أمخاخهم مشغولة بترتيبات  الحفل لاخر الليلة 

والمعازيم من كل النحل  والاديان   مش مركزين   ومش فاهمين ايه اللى بيتقال -كل واحد مشغول ازاى يؤءدى واجبه ويثيت حضوره ويبلغ مشاعره للعروسين 
ومع تداخل الالحان البهيجة بين فقرات الصلاة  التى احيانا تقال  باللغة القبطية

الكنيسة قامت بترجمة  الوصية القديمة للزوجين  ونقحتها عدة مرات  لتخرج على النحو التالى 






تقال بعد الفقرات باللحن البهيج   
ثم تتلي الوصية التالية 


نتمنى أن  نسمع  ونلتزم بالعمل  حتى نؤءتى ثمراً  جيداً 
منقول *​


----------



## philanthropist (18 يوليو 2015)

*اللى بينفذ الوصايا دى اكيد هيعيش سعيد طول عمره و بيته هيكون مليان بركات و هيقدر يتغلب على اى شىء يقف فى طريق سعادته هو او زوجته شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة و فعلا التكرار يعلم الشطار*


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2015)

وصايا جميله طبعا 
بس مين يعمل بيها 
شكرااااااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

